# New micro-vinyard in Montana



## Logwerx (Jul 22, 2013)

I have been lurking for quite some time, deceided it was time to join in the discussion. I have 2 Valiant in the back yard (6 years old), 2 Beta on the east side (3 years old). So far I have harvested the Valiant for 3 years, 60#,110#, 100#. The Beta have been allowed to set fruit for the first time this year, look to be MAYBE 40-50#. 

I have 40 Frontenac from Double A Vineyards that have been going in this year. The vines I have are growing very well in the pots while waiting their places in the ground. This has been a wonderful hobby so far, and it fits in nicely with the Elderberries, Plums, Cherries, Apples, Pears and Strawberries that are already established around the place. I also grow 5 types of Hops, because you can only make and drink just so much wine, and you must have grains in your diet also.

By the looks of some of everyone else's vines, mine must have WAY TOO much canopy growth. I have trained mine in a double cordon style, and prune to a total of 32 buds per vine. I have tried to prune the canopy, but it just adds to the growth, so I did not prune new growth this year. I have a bumper crop this year, as we did not have a serious freeze after bud swell this spring. Normally we get a Memorial day doozy that resets the growth phase.

I am adding a few pictures, so as to see if I am on the right track.

#1 These are the 2012 grapes right before we picked them.
#2 Valiant in the back below rear hill
#3 Frontenac going in on front hill
#4 Valiant 2013 closer view


----------



## mgmarty (Jul 22, 2013)

Man that looks great! Do you have a spray program? What part of Montana? How is the wine!?


----------



## grapeman (Jul 22, 2013)

Very nice looking vines. You have been doing a great job with them.


----------



## Logwerx (Jul 22, 2013)

I have never sprayed for anything, I release thousands on lady bugs and praying mantis each year as well as the bats, tend to keep the bugs in check.

I have wondered if I am getting too much canopy growth, but can't seem to control the growth. Still seem to get 80-100#s per vine though.

I have a long way to go as far as making decent wine from the Valiant grapes, they are a rather strong flavored grape. The 1st batch (2010) tasted like Welch's grape juice mixed with moonshine when I bottled it. Opened a bottle last week, and it has mellowed a great deal. I couldn't tell you if it is any good by other standards, but I don't mind it too much. 2011 vintage was crushed with a 50/50 mix of Valiant and Merlott, that seems to be a much better wine, but not quite as dry. 2012 was crushed and had 10 gals of Syrah juice added, I am looking forward to that, as I am almost ready to bottle it in another month when I need the fermenters for this years experiment.


----------



## Logwerx (Jul 24, 2013)

We have had about 2 weeks of +90 degree temps here, I have a situation, I think.

Is this just sun scald, or something more sinister? There are no bugs. The younger leaves look fine.


----------



## Logwerx (Jul 5, 2014)

Here are a few shots of things this year.

Last photo is of the new Lingonberries that I am going to try. We have also added Honeyberries too. We now have 12 different fruit bearing trees/shrubs/vines.


----------



## OilnH2O (Sep 2, 2014)

Sorry I missed all this earlier, but I just found it - looks like you've got good water, too! East of the mountains?

-Dave


----------

